# Trip not showing on History in app or on Partners-uber-com - Happen to anyone else on 5/12?



## RockinEZ

Multiple trips made 5/12/2015 are not appearing on the app or on partners-uber-com

I added up the total when I ate dinner and the total was over $130 gross. All the trips I made Tuesday are not showing.

At least ten trips are not showing. About $160
I emailed Support at Uber in hopes they can fix this. 

We had another app update today.
Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## NWAüber

Happening to me too. None of the trips that I took after 21:21CDT on 5/12 are showing in my history either. Also, I have a standard text that I send to passengers immediately after the conclusion of each trip. Today, I kept getting "An Error Has Occurred", where before the connection would remain open until my next ping.


----------



## Kalee

I've encountered issues like this in the past but the rides have always shown up after a few hours. It happens anytime they're having network issues. It causes a delay in the trips updating to the dashboard.
Don't sweat it. They'll show up.


----------



## RockinEZ

I have my fingers crossed. 
This could cost me half tonight's earnings. 
I would hate that.


----------



## RockinEZ

Yes they are having problems. I just checked again and all the trips from Tuesday have disappeared with a message to check back later. 
How many upgrades to the app have we had in the last two weeks. At least 3 I believe. 
Something is up at the Uber data center.


----------



## RockinEZ

In the "Similar Threads" section I see this happened a bunch in 2014 to some folks.
I didn't experience it at that time, but I usually didn't bother to do a summary until the next day. Tonight I wanted to see how much the long trips paid and went to take a look and no cigar. I was lucky enough to get several fares over $40 on Tuesday. I saw what the pax paid at the time, but wanted a total minus the buck and the 20% just for kicks.
I may start keeping a log of trips now. That could be hard as I usually get a ping as soon as I rate a pax on good nights. No real time to write stuff down when things are hopping


----------



## Fauxknight

Tuesday Morning our network was barely working, even accepting a ping was dicey as the network lagged out usually before your acceptance went through. On the plus side it caused surge artificially because drivers couldn't reliably accept pings.

Just give it time, if they don't show up within a couple of days then fire off an email.


----------



## marcosNJ

That's what I'm afraid of. I too may start keeping a log of the trips.


----------



## Fauxknight

Partner app isn't lagging this morning, but the partner portal seems down, can't see trips within the app either...


----------



## David Rivas

I can't seem to log in anywhere either,but the app is working. I'm afraid to go out and drive and not get credit for it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Fauxknight

David Rivas said:


> I can't seem to log in anywhere either,but the app is working. I'm afraid to go out and drive and not get credit for it. Any suggestions?


Log your trips if you are concerned.


----------



## Robzillaa

Same thing here..not sure if you would call this funny but I had an unusually slow and short day, so I geared up for a long night and did ok.. only to see nothing on trip report or summary. Yes, I expect it to show up pretty soon.


----------



## Bob Reynolds

Same problem here. All of the trips on 5/12 after 10:00 pm have just disappeared. The partner portal is not working and will not let me log in. Last night seemed to be slow and I was not getting pings. I tried pinging myself with my other phone on my rider account and it sent the ping to someone else even though both phones were next to each other. There is obviously a massive Uber fail.


----------



## Ub-urs

There has been several issues with calculations of ratings and the driver apps. I can only speculate that Uber outsourced their coding to India...lol 

Grab screenshots of the pickup locations and the final amount....that should be sufficient proof of the ride and keeps you from having to keep a log.


----------



## Desean

Same issue. Drove from downtown ATL to Alpharetta, showed rider canceled request.....AFTER I JUST DROPPED THEM OFF >:-(..... Ok....so i did some more trips afterwards to make up for that lost fish (in hopes that it will be corrected on uber's end) only to wake up this morning and see none of my trip history.....Smh....i definitely would suggest logging trips manually in the event this occurs to anybody else.


----------



## Fauxknight

Partner portal is up, no trips from today showing up though.


----------



## Desean

Fauxknight said:


> Partner portal is up, no trips from today showing up though.


Yea just checked it...and they're not responding to any emails...smh.


----------



## Jon Gray

This is happening to me too. I did a few really long rides last night including 40 miles from SF to Mountain View that aren't showing, probably $150 worth of rides. My fault for not taking screenshots? If they don't fix this or communicate, I'm done.


----------



## MissUberM

I've been having the same issue today, Uber finally answered my email with this:
*
Hi,

We are so sorry to hear about the trouble here.

Our team is aware of this issue and we appreciate your patience as work to resolve it as quickly as we can. I want to assure you that you will receive the fares that you earn during this time. While there might be a delay in your trips showing on your dashboard, they should be there within 48 hours.

If you have any other questions in the meantime, I'll be more than happy to help.
*
Let's hope so... I'm off for the day though, don't want to risk driving around for free.


----------



## Jon Gray

Thanks for posting that reply, they never replied to me so it is good to know they are claiming the fares will be honored.


----------



## merlyn wilder

I also recieved a reply from uber. They are aware of issues with partners and riders And asured me that we will be paid


----------



## CityGirl

This happens from time to time, don't worry. Several passengers have let me know this morning that they are not seeing their receipts from last night either. It's not that there is no data, it's just that it's not being provided to us right now. I have kept a log today but I'm not worried about it in general.


----------



## Slevin

Been going on since thus morning for me and it's very disconcerting to not see the trips in the history. I am making out very well today too and I want to see a record of it!


----------



## MElam

I just take screens hots on my history at the end of the day and save them. That way if there's an issue, I've got the data.


----------



## Elizabeth Secor

I'm experiencing the same. No trips showing up from today and most of my trips from yesterday. I received an email from Uber stating they should appear within 48 hours. I keep a log, but I'm going to take a pic of all trips too before I rate the rider.


----------



## CityGirl

It's fixed now.


----------



## Kalee

CityGirl said:


> It's fixed now.


There will still be some trips not showing up for a bit. They should show up a couple at a time while jobs run to move trip session data from batch servers to databases


----------



## Justin Hellfire

RockinEZ said:


> Multiple trips made 5/12/2015 are not appearing on the app or on partners-uber-com
> 
> I added up the total when I ate dinner and the total was over $130 gross. All the trips I made Tuesday are not showing.
> 
> At least ten trips are not showing. About $160
> I emailed Support at Uber in hopes they can fix this.
> 
> We had another app update today.
> Has this happened to anyone else?


My trips haven't been showing up since last night 5/12 around 8:20pm pacific time. Still today no trips have shown up so I've stopped driving. Gonna wait and see if they show up. Only my 3rd day driving so, this is a little bothersome, I just hope that they show up.


----------



## Robinhood

Kalee said:


> There will still be some trips not showing up for a bit. They should show up a couple at a time while jobs run to move trip session data from batch servers to databases


Do you work for uber or in IT?


----------



## Robinhood

NWAüber said:


> Happening to me too. None of the trips that I took after 21:21CDT on 5/12 are showing in my history either. Also, I have a standard text that I send to passengers immediately after the conclusion of each trip. Today, I kept getting "An Error Has Occurred", where before the connection would remain open until my next ping.


What does your text say and what is your rating?


----------



## Kalee

Robinhood said:


> Do you work for uber or in IT?


LOL ... I do not work for Uber.


----------



## Kalee

Justin Hellfire said:


> My trips haven't been showing up since last night 5/12 around 8:20pm pacific time. Still today no trips have shown up so I've stopped driving. Gonna wait and see if they show up. Only my 3rd day driving so, this is a little bothersome, I just hope that they show up.


When moving data from batch servers to database, the oldest data (last night's) will be the last to show up. First in - last out. Don't worry...Your trips will definitely show up soon..


----------



## Aces

RockinEZ said:


> Multiple trips made 5/12/2015 are not appearing on the app or on partners-uber-com
> 
> I added up the total when I ate dinner and the total was over $130 gross. All the trips I made Tuesday are not showing.
> 
> At least ten trips are not showing. About $160
> I emailed Support at Uber in hopes they can fix this.
> 
> We had another app update today.
> Has this happened to anyone else?


My trips came back but only my 5/11 trips I drove 1 trips this morning to LAX and it's not showing


----------



## Elizabeth Secor

My trips are slowly coming in, but nothing in the pay statement. Give it time. So far my experience with Uber has been outstanding with communication and other "issues".


----------



## Jon Gray

How do you know this if you don't work for uber?


----------



## Dracus

Nothing after 10.30 still.. 

Trips tonight from 8 when I started to till 10pm, nothing after.


----------



## RockinEZ

No trips reported on the app today at all......... I drove 8 hours.
I am not sure I will drive tomorrow unless I get something from Uber other than "Support is overwhelmed, we will respond later".
It is not like we can trust Uber's culture, or actually lack of a corporate culture.
Past performance indicates they would throw us under the bus.
If significant numbers of drivers stay home, Uber will understand we don't actually trust them
based on past rate cuts, and lack of response to the tip problem, and the subjective 5 star rating system.
What do you folks think?


----------



## RockinEZ

Kalee said:


> When moving data from batch servers to database, the oldest data (last night's) will be the last to show up. First in - last out. Don't worry...Your trips will definitely show up soon..


Kalee, that is not how relational databases work. I used to design data base schema for a living before I was laid off. It is completely possible to loose all data if it was parsed incorrectly. It may be possible to restore data from the "messages" depending on how good the script writers are at SQL.

At this point I believe they will have to correct the data base schema and rebuild the data set from "messages". This takes time. The more time that passes the more "messages" that have to be parsed correctly.

If this is being done in India.... We need to get religion.


----------



## KGB7

RockinEZ said:


> No trips reported on the app today at all......... I drove 8 hours.
> I am not sure I will drive tomorrow unless I get something from Uber other than "Support is overwhelmed, we will respond later".
> It is not like we can trust Uber's culture, or actually lack of a corporate culture.
> Past performance indicates they would throw us under the bus.
> If significant numbers of drivers stay home, Uber will understand we don't actually trust them
> based on past rate cuts, and lack of response to the tip problem, and the subjective 5 star rating system.
> *What do you folks think?*


We go on a strike. Let PAX walk for all i care.


----------



## RockinEZ

That is not going to happen. Too many drivers, and we have nothing in common except we drive a car for Uber under Uber rules. 

I do like that they sent out an email earlier today with a code of conduct that we couldn't read due to a server failure.


----------



## KGB7

RockinEZ said:


> That is not going to happen. Too many drivers, and we have nothing in common except we drive a car for Uber under Uber rules.
> 
> I do like that they sent out an email earlier today with a code of conduct that we couldn't read due to a server failure.


Make flyers and hand them out to Uber drivers as you see them in your area. Plan a strike a month a head of time, so as many drivers are aware and are ready for orginised strike.
Its all about planing.


----------



## RockinEZ

Uh, no.... First how do you know an Uber driver? 
Second, there are so many if any were to stop work, the new drivers would immediately fill the gap. 
Uber has an army of desperate drivers that will do anything to continue driving to make the rent. 
And so it goes...... Kalanick is the ultimate user of human beings. 
If the public knew what Uber was up to they would forget all about Walmart.


----------



## Fauxknight

First run from yesterday not showing up, everything else is there. Just drove him again this morning and he said both his trips from yesterday aren't showing on his side either.


----------



## Fauxknight

Update, all trips now showing correctly, at least in my log. Had not even contacted them about it yet, appears they sorted it out on their own.


----------



## AbramE

My Trip History from Tuesday night finally showed up this (Thursday) morning. Hopefully this is all resolved now. Never received a response to my support email. They must have been overwhelmed!


----------



## CityGirl

Jon Gray said:


> How do you know this if you don't work for uber?


It's the way computer systems work. Anyone with banking, billing or payroll experience would know this, as well as probably countless other industries. I trust everyone is all good now? All my trips show up both in the log and on my paycheck summary.


----------



## CityGirl

RockinEZ said:


> Kalee, that is not how relational databases work. I used to design data base schema for a living before I was laid off. It is completely possible to loose all data if it was parsed incorrectly. It may be possible to restore data from the "messages" depending on how good the script writers are at SQL.
> 
> At this point I believe they will have to correct the data base schema and rebuild the data set from "messages". This takes time. The more time that passes the more "messages" that have to be parsed correctly.
> 
> If this is being done in India.... We need to get religion.


I don't think the entire system will ever go down, they have to have, at this level, the most hideous redundancy one could imagine. Slow operation, busy day, bad combination. But nothing was ever lost. They are all about collecting that money.

You might enjoy this book I just read called The Back Door Man by Dave Buschi, got it on Kindle. You would certainly understand more of what he was talking about than I did, and I thought it was quite thought provoking!


----------



## Abdul Ponton

Mines don't, do you think they mess with people's pay on purpose?


----------



## Abdul Ponton

KGB7 said:


> Make flyers and hand them out to Uber drivers as you see them in your area. Plan a strike a month a head of time, so as many drivers are aware and are ready for orginised strike.
> Its all about planing.


I agree. If you know how to lay the ground work count me in...


----------



## 617Pete

RockinEZ said:


> Multiple trips made 5/12/2015 are not appearing on the app or on partners-uber-com
> 
> I added up the total when I ate dinner and the total was over $130 gross. All the trips I made Tuesday are not showing.
> 
> At least ten trips are not showing. About $160
> I emailed Support at Uber in hopes they can fix this.
> 
> We had another app update today.
> Has this happened to anyone else?


Happened to me too. Uber said it would reflect 24-48 hours. In my case was 1-2 trips missing but I've also had trip adjustments that haven't reflected regarding price. I started taking screen shots once I have about 5 in history just incase that happens again. I think I got short one trip so this way I will always have proof and something to add up on my down time.


----------



## RockinEZ

I believe I was credited for all the trips I took. I can't be sure since I did not start taking screen shots until Thursday. I now have a log created from screen shots. Every evening I look over the screenshots and record them in a spreadsheet. I store the screen shots on a removable HDD for later proof of the trip if needed. 
Uber's system is obviously complex, and failures like this will happen in the future. 
I will record all my trips from now on.


----------



## RockinEZ

CityGirl said:


> I don't think the entire system will ever go down, they have to have, at this level, the most hideous redundancy one could imagine. Slow operation, busy day, bad combination. But nothing was ever lost. They are all about collecting that money.
> 
> You might enjoy this book I just read called The Back Door Man by Dave Buschi, got it on Kindle. You would certainly understand more of what he was talking about than I did, and I thought it was quite thought provoking!


Databases can be restored from the message queue. The message queue is made up of the messages sent from the application at the start and end of each trip. Real problems start if the message queue is lost or corrupted. For the medical devices I worked with we made multiple copies of the message queue, on separate servers. I suspect Uber would also do this. If we don't get paid, Uber is also loosing money. From what I can tell Uber loves money.


----------



## billybengal

Just had a trip today, app acted weird after ending trip, checked dashboard no trip.

In the past trips would eventually update but today I had trips show up after the trip in question.

Emailed uber. Hopefully they'll be able to find it and fix it. Passenger didn't get the total on his phone either.

Anyways, taking screen shots of every trip for now.

Update: Emailed Uber. Got a copy/paste reply that they are aware and will fix.

Today the trip did show.


----------

